# A PLAN AGAIN



## purpleskyline (May 27, 2005)

just renewed mine with these £676 fully comp with mods listed 5years no claims, sp30,age 40
kept on drive, plus wife to drive 2years driving excperiance.
asked were i heard of them told them gtroc forum, top company


----------



## stu1k (May 19, 2004)

have to agree, renewed mine this morning

£900 fully comp, gtst all mods declared, and my girlfriend as a named driver

top company, most would nt even quote cause girlfriends under 25


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

Ditto here. Renewed today and they came in at *£495* FC with girlfriend as named driver.

:smokin:


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Have literally just taken out two policies with APlan after coming from a trade policy. 

Skyline was £1049 with everything declared, my Clio run around was £420 but for taking out both they have reduced the price to £1000 all in!


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

blimey - buy one get one free!

Yep me to just got FC cover on my baby - £795.00 a saving of over £398 !

shall be getting drunk at the weekend on that


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

I was shocked! Mirrored my NCB onto both cars which has helped.

Ive tried all the usuals to better it and no one could come close. Ive got an SP30 and a £15k payout on an own fault accident (my Evo!) too.


----------



## GTR RICH (Oct 30, 2005)

A Plan ,today £565 Fc with protected Nc ,sp30 =3 points  ,40 year old  ,7 year NCD ,value £7500.00 R32 GTR with mods -exhaust ,filters ,17 "wheels ,etc


----------



## Trojansport (Jan 5, 2006)

I called A-Plan a few weeks ago for my quote which I set up today. I'm 24 with an R33 GT-R, 3 years no-claims, fully comp. £1260. Well impressed considering it was £4000 last time!


----------

